

Forking Bach - robertDouglass
http://opensource.com/life/15/3/music-open-source-fork-version-bach

======
robertDouglass
This article discusses the release of the Open Well-Tempered Clavier from the
point of view of an open-source, free-software ethos.

------
OriPekelman
The article is a fun read. . The interpretation is beautiful. This is not just
an ideological project of "open source all the things" there is real content
.. It evades the sterile discussion between "high culture" vs crowd
creativity. Anyway go listen to it.

------
hcderaad
Great project, love the multidisciplinary approach. It's also a shining
example of how open source principles can be applied on all aspects of
(professional) life!

